# First Impression of 5D MKIII



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

It's big. And heavy. And I love it.

Seriously, after putting on the battery grip, this thing is massive compared to my 40D without grip. No more putting on the nifty fifty and being unobtrusive.

Question on the battery grip - Do you leave it on all the time? I had decided when I got this camera I was going with a grip, mainly for the shutter button so I'm not in an awkward position shooting verticals, and assumed it would just become part of the camera. Now with the extra weight, I'm wondering if there will be times when I take it off and shoot normal. 

Anyway, only on page 40 of the manual - sure I'll have more questions. Waiting for the sun so I can go out and play


----------



## Buckster (Jan 5, 2013)

I personally leave my grips on my cameras all the time.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to hear you like the 5D MK III, mines on its way. I leave my grip on my 7D always. I like the feel better.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'm sure I'll get used to it. First thing I need to do is swap out the strap. Don't know why I wasted time putting on the stock strap. I have a smugmug strap I'll use temporarily as it is neoprene and more comfortable, but I can see a new strap in my near future. I have a few upcoming trips where this thing will be hanging from my shoulder all day.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the wrist strap.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2013)

You'll get used to the weight. As for straps, I absolutely love my black rapid. I've went several places and walked around with it by my hip and loved it even with a speedlight attached to the camera.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely looking at the black rapid. Anyone have experience with the Matin or the Ds-Slim? Both are similar to the BR, but slightly different features.


----------



## O'Rork (Jan 5, 2013)

Ditto on the Black Rapid. Have you downloaded the manual (camera) to your computer? I don't like those little manuals that come in the box.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, downloaded that about a month ago LOL. I like the paper one as I sit there and go through it page by page. The computer version will be for reference


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure how new it is, as my last camera was the 40D, but the quick control screen is a nice touch. Changing white balance was always a challenge for me choosing between one tiny dot and the tiny dot next to it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah...the grip...I think removing the accessory grip, and thus shooting with a so-called "half-height body", can pay dividends in social photography situations. The 5D series bodies, when shot without the accessory grip, look quite "consumer" to the average person, and thus a bit less-threatening. There are situations where a "big, black camera" draws unwanted attention. Removing the grip also makes the camera carry a bit better in an under-the-shoulder location on a strap...it's just...well, smaller, and lighter!!! Congratulations of the new camera!!!! The 5D-III is a pretty sweet machine.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 5, 2013)

Personal choice really.  I stopped using grip eversince i start hauling 2 cameras at weddings.  If I only shoot with one body all the time, I probably want the grip.  My mk3 will be here monday!  Cant wait.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah...the grip...I think removing the accessory grip, and thus shooting with a so-called "half-height body", can pay dividends in social photography situations. The 5D series bodies, when shot without the accessory grip, look quite "consumer" to the average person, and thus a bit less-threatening. There are situations where a "big, black camera" draws unwanted attention. Removing the grip also makes the camera carry a bit better in an under-the-shoulder location on a strap...it's just...well, smaller, and lighter!!! Congratulations of the new camera!!!! The 5D-III is a pretty sweet machine.



Thanks, Derrel. Having fun learning a new toy. Going from the 20D to 40D was pretty much a non-event. Yeah, I used to put on the nifty fifty when I wanted to go in stealth mode. Now with this body and the grip, that ain't happening. Might as well throw on the 70-200, add the flash, maybe attach the L-bracket, then stick a flashing light to the whole thing. 

Re under the shoulder, what strap do you use? I'm going to try a BlackRapid or similar next week or so, but not sure on the hanging by the tripod mount thing. 

Just downloading a bunch of frames to look at the field of view, noise, and hand held shutter speed thing. (I got the 24-105 with it) Already impressed with what I can pull out in extremely low light, but didn't really look at the noise aspect yet.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

Very impressed with the noise handling, but as always you really have to nail the exposure. Half a stop under and it's not much better than the 40D.

Also forgot to mention, first thing that blew me away was the view finder. Big and bright. Love it


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2013)

I like OpTech's neoprene straps for heavy cameras. Although I am also perfectly fine with "stock" straps from Canon or Nikon if the weight of the camera is reasonable.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome aboard the Mark III wagon. I keep my battery grip on all the time too. You will get used to the weight after some time. Have fun with your new toy. The menus are rather lengthy.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 5, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Half a stop under and it's not much better than the 40D.



Sure it is. Post a shot a half stop underexposed photo on the same ISO as your MKIII. Lets say, 1600. And then push it in post software to the proper exposure. The MKIII will perform much better.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 5, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> > Half a stop under and it's not much better than the 40D.
> ...



Mark III,* iso 8,000*/ SOOC
View attachment 31347


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> > Half a stop under and it's not much better than the 40D.
> ...



Got it. Thanks. I'll try that. I've been shooting a lot while RTFM, but haven't tried any post yet. 

Kathy, great shot, and yes on the menus. The Canon manual as always is a fascinating page turner.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is one of the shots, just firing at the wall in front of me along with a crop. ISO 6400 1/20th at f4. (Didn't shoot this to be sharp, was just testing noise levels) No amount of pushing exposure will bring out this noise. What am I doing or thinking wrong? Thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 5, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Here is one of the shots, just firing at the wall in front of me along with a crop. ISO 6400 1/20th at f4. (Didn't shoot this to be sharp, was just testing noise levels) No amount of pushing exposure will bring out this noise. What am I doing or thinking wrong? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 31349
> View attachment 31350



You should use noise reduction software, rather than exposure pushing if you want to reduce noise. Honestly, if that's the amount of noise you get at 6400, that's very usable.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

Cool. So it's my expectation when pixel peeping. Good to know. Yeah I was happy with the visible noise in the image until I zoomed in. LR4 NR did pretty good. Haven't run it through Noise Ninja yet. Thanks again.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 5, 2013)

dbvirago said:
			
		

> Very impressed with the noise handling, but as always you really have to nail the exposure. Half a stop under and it's not much better than the 40D.



You must have a really spectacular copy of the 40D then lol.

On my 60D anything above about ISO 2000 has so much detail smearing and color noise that it's nauseating. 

That ISO 6400 sample looks like ISO 1600 on my 60D. Lol


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah...the grip...I think removing the accessory grip, and thus shooting with a so-called "half-height body", can pay dividends in social photography situations. The 5D series bodies, when shot without the accessory grip, look quite "consumer" to the average person, and thus a bit less-threatening. There are situations where a "big, black camera" draws unwanted attention. Removing the grip also makes the camera carry a bit better in an under-the-shoulder location on a strap...it's just...well, smaller, and lighter!!! Congratulations of the new camera!!!! The 5D-III is a pretty sweet machine.


Pretty much.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 5, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was a bit of an exaggeration, but the image I posted wasn't the underexposed one I was talking about.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 6, 2013)

On the other end of the ISO scale, does anyone shoot at ISO50? If so, is there a noticeable difference, or would it just be if you needed to slow the shutter down?

I shot 50 back in my transparency days, but haven't had anything capable of better than 100 until now. 

Thanks again, everyone


----------



## j-digg (Jan 6, 2013)

I think ISO 50 might be a "fake" setting, someone here is bound to put it in better terms than that.. but I think it's ISO 100 which is then pulled back a stop with software - so it will clip the highlights as if it were still on ISO 100.. this is just what I read on the webz. Still probably useful in some situations of course.

I just got mine refurbished from Canon and the thing looks to be in brand new condition , I haven't checked the shutter count yet though.. there is just one thing striking me as odd - the little circle that appears for when you're spot metering is permanently in the center, whether or not I am in fact in spot metering mode.. is this how yours is? Is this how it's supposed to be? Is there a setting to change this?


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 7, 2013)

You mean the one that looks like the focusing screen of a film camera, or the red that lights up when you press the shutter? I'm just starting to work with the AF functionality, so I'm not sure. Congrats on the refurb.


----------



## j-digg (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have first hand knowledge of what a focusing screen of a film camera looks like  haha - This is just a circle in the center of the viewfinder, 4 pairs of dashes, constantly there. It does light up red when focus is achieved. Not too bothersome, just wondering why it's there hah.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 8, 2013)

It will change depending on which AF Area selection mode you have and how many selectable AF points are configured. Sounds like yours might be in full auto. But yeah, something is always there. It takes some getting used to, but I like the AF selection point process much better than the 40D.


----------



## j-digg (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm, no I don't think so, I've been shuffling through spot AF, AF point expansion/zone with servo, etc. and it would still be there. I thought it may have been explained in the VF-grid portion of the manual but can't locate it there either. One thing I've noticed is that it is constantly there in the animated viewfinders throughout the manual as well. I just wish I knew its purpose  to help locate the center of the frame?? Lol.


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 8, 2013)

I take off my grip when I want to be more discrete or just carry less weight. 

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 10, 2013)

Got the Black Rapid RS7 today. Amazing strap. Simple and comfortable. It just works.


----------

